# Is there Any Way To Register Wethers?



## goats_upper_michigan (Jun 18, 2017)

I got my first goat this year and he is a wether and i plan on showing him this year as 4-h. I was wondering if there is any way to register him?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of - at least not for dairy goats (I'm not familiar with the ins-and-outs of Meat goat shows). But we have a few 4-H shows in Maine that have a class for unregistered goats. My daughter was able to show her mini-LaMancha even though she could not usually be shown since the shows are usually ADGA based. So check the show specs. You may be surprised!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as I know wethers do not need to be registered but they do need a scrapies tag to show.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure about showing regulations, but you can register eligible dairy wethers with AGS and MDGA.


----------



## goats_upper_michigan (Jun 18, 2017)

@Suzanne_Tyler @groovyoldlady @nancy d 
Thank you at our fair you are not required to have your goat registered. Its just something extra I wanted to do just to have for my goat and to have as records. But A scrapie tag is required and im working on getting one He is a alpine


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You cannot register wethers through ADGA. The scrapie tag should be provided by the breeder.


----------



## goats_upper_michigan (Jun 18, 2017)

@goatblessings I didnt get a tag from the breeder I had to order one from the USDA.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a Scrapie ID, but it never even occurred to me to get tags for the wethers I sold this year. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can indeed record a wether through ADGA. 
Print out the form for identification certificate. Fill it out, attach a sticky note specifying that this is for a wether certification. 
Tattoo your goat before sending it in. Use the breeder's tattoo or your scrapies ID number. 
No is a scrapies tags necessary, we don't tag pack goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Are there different scrapie requirements for different states? I was told by my extension office I have to have either a tattoo or scrapies tag before leaving my farm.....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been told that in KY we must have a scrapies tag in the ear before going anywhere out of state.

However, that is ignored (not by me, because I'm sure I'd get caught) with breathless brazenness.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

When I ask, where do you put the tag on LaManchas, I get a casual shrug.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I've been told that in KY we must have a scrapies tag in the ear before going anywhere out of state.
> 
> However, that is ignored (not by me, because I'm sure I'd get caught) with breathless brazenness.


I think (in NC at least) that the tattoo counts as scrapies.


----------



## goats_upper_michigan (Jun 18, 2017)

In Michigan I for my fair I was told my goat has to have a scrappie tag before he could leave my farm. I was told nothing about a tattoo


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here, I can get a special scrapie ear tag, or a special scrapie tattoo. Except my vet does not do the tattoo option. So I'm reduced to the ear tag.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You all live in the wrong state. Oregon follows the federal guidelines instead of making up the rules. 
If the dairy goats at the fair are not tagged then ADGA is acceptable to the state and people need to start pushing tattoo ID for wethers. Be it an ADGA number or a state premises ID, tattoos are definitely allowed in federal guidelines.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ours will take a tattoo IF it matches registration papers. Otherwise, you must have a scrapie tag.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone else have a headache????

Anyway, so it is true that you can register a wether?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Record really no not true registration. Here I have one filled out for Jax.


----------

